# First time ever getting rats



## Gichyu (Sep 11, 2021)

So i got these two girls about 2 weeks ago from a pet shop. Ive never had rats before and they housed males and females (unspayed/unneutered) together. I got them unknowing they could be pregnant and never have seen a pregnant rat at that. They both ended up being pregnant and gave birth yesterday and today. My girl salt gave birth yesterday to 8 (1 died so now theres 7) and my other girl pepper gave birth to 10 today. Although Pepper gave birth to 10, she keeps leaving 1 outside of her litter so that salt can take her in basically. Which is exactly whats happening. So now i need help, what do i do now that Salt is taking in this baby? Salt isnt hurting the baby from what i can tell but im not sure if its okay to let Salt take care of Pepper’s baby? Im unsure and quite panicked still over the accidental babies. So help is very appreciated .


----------



## Enne (Dec 12, 2020)

You need to separate both rats and their babies into separate cages. Do not house 2 nursing mothers together. If Salt is nursing the runt, then leave it with her. If not, leave it with Pepper.


----------

